# Need blade for Jointer



## Srini (Apr 6, 2016)

I have old 6 inches jointer made by Chicago Power Tools company. I am looking to replace the blades. Any links to compatible blades is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Any of the 6" knife sets should be fine… such as the Freud C350 set. Would probably be cheaper to have your existing ones sharpened though… unless they have been sharpened so much they are just too short.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## DBDurf (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey Srini,

Any luck finding blades for you jointer? I ask because I was just given that same jointer by a friend.


----------



## gtrgeo (Mar 22, 2017)

I bought a set of these for my Jet about a year ago and have been pleased. https://www.amazon.com/POWERTEC-Jointer-Knives-708457K-JJ-6CS/dp/B002PUPG4I

If you measure your knives you should be able to locate some that are similar but may be identified for a different make. These tools are not that much different at they were all coming from a few Asian manufacturers.

As far as cost vs sharpening, At the time it was ~$6 less for me to buy these over sharpening. They have gone up about that much in a year's time. Plus you can have an extra set on hand if you get your old ones sharpened.

George


----------



## DBDurf (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks George.

I am very interested to see how much of a copy this jointer is of the Old Jet 6". Externally it looks almost exactly the same. I am really hoping that the cutter head is the same because then I could get the Shelix cutter head that is made for the Jet once I finish restoring my jointer.


----------

